# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προσπάθεια για καναρινομωράκια 2016!

## CaptainChoco

Εκτός από τα ζεμπράκια, έχω και τα υπέροχα καναρινάκια μου στο μπαλκόνι! Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν και με εκείνα δειλά δειλά την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια! Τα ζουζούνια ήταν χωριστά χωρίς να βλέπονται για κάποιο διάστημα και στη συνέχεια τα έβαλα με χώρισμα για πολύ λίγες μέρες. Τα ένωσα, μαζί με τη φωλίτσα τους και λίγες μέρες μετά ξεκίνησαν τα ταίσματα μεταξύ τους! Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες, ο Τίτης της κελαηδάει και την ακολουθεί κελαηδώντας γυρω γύρω!  :Love0001: 

*Διατροφική προετοιμασία:* Αυγοτροφή Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά, αυγό, λαχανικά: από όλα μιας και είναι παμφάγα και σουπιοκόκκαλο πάντα στο κλουβί! 
*Χώρος διαμονής:* 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα
*Προετοιμασία χώρου:* Ψέκασμα κλουβιού και σταντ με icon (χωρίς τα πουλάκια φυσικά) 
*Φωλίτσα:* Πλαστική ανοιχτού τύπου, εσωτερική
*Υλικό φωλιάς:* 




Και φωτορεπορτάζ!  ::  ::  :: 








Σήμερα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά, βρήκα τη φωλίτσα ποιο γεμάτη  :Love0001:  Είμαστε πρωτάρες και προσπαθούμε να τη σουλουπώσουμε!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Καλή επιτυχία Κωνσταντίνα , εύχομαι να πάνε καλά τα μικρούλια σου !!* ::  :Youpi:

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο Κωνσταντινα Μας !!!!


κατι μου λεει οτι αυριο θα εχει προχωρησει για τα καλα και ισως θεωρησει την τσοχα ηδη ως ενα σημαντικο μερος της κατασκευης της ,απο οτι βλεπω απο τον τροπο που απλωνει κατω το υλικο

----------


## lagreco69

Κωνσταντινα και εδω , ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Ειναι πανεμορφα τα καναρινακια σου !! καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Με το καλό να πάει η αναπαραγωγή! Να δούμε καναρινακια να γεμίσει το κλουβί!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα καλη αρχη και με τα καναρινακια σου ευχομαι οτι καλύτερο

----------


## stefos

Μπράβο  Κωνσταντίνα σε καλό δρόμο. είσαι! Με το καλό τα αβγουλάκια!!!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό Κωνσταντίνα μου!!! 

Πολύ περιποιημένα όπως όλα τα πουλάκια σου!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κωνσταντίνα πολύ όμορφο το ζευγαράκι σου,με το καλό τα αυγουλάκια.

----------


## wild15

Eυχομαι να γεμισει η φωλια με αυγουλακια!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα μου μπράβο. Το θέμα με τα καναρίνια το είδα σήμερα ντροπή μου! Όμως συγχαρητήρια για τα πανέμορφα πουλάκια που έβγαλες ! Να είναι γερά και να σου τραγουδούν όλη μέρα!!!  :Party0016:

----------


## gpapjohn

Κωνσταντίνα πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια, όλα καθαρά και περιποιημένα όπως πρέπει!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κωσταντινα πολυ ομορφα  να τα  χαιρεσαι και πολυ καθαρα.

----------

